
Flickr bought by SmugMug as Yahoo breakup begins - fceller
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/23/flickr-bought-by-smugmug-yahoo-breakup
======
misthop
Previous conversation (4 days ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16888876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16888876)

